# Arch Form HELP!



## mgsgmusic (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi there

I am currently working on my composition for unit 5 a level music and the brief that I am having to compose for is that of anything as long as it is in arch form. It is very open but i was wondering if anyone would know of any clear pieces that stimulated arch form. I have done some research into this field finding pieces such as the Barber - Adagion for strings/ Alfenthalt by Schubert and various other Bartok pieces. However if there are any other notable works, I would be thankful for any suggestion.

:tiphat:


----------

